# calling all Mamas who gave their DSs unique names!



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi mamas!

So...we're trying to pick up boy names, for those of you with little boys who have unique names...we want something strong, that is not common...but not totally out there, you know? What was your thought process in naming your son something special...and what did you end up going with?

We have "Eli"...but don't know what we'd use for a middle name...what do you think?


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I KNOW!

That's the problem....Eli, is the best we can come up with and it's not THAT uncommon and becoming even less so.

Our dream would be to give our son a more traditional Irish name...I love names like Callum, etc. My MIL stole my favorite boy name ever (Colin) and gave it to my DH! So...I can't use that one...I love Finley, but it's getting more and more popular...I just don't know.

We keep coming back to Eli...but I don't know...We named DD Avery Elisabeth...LOVED it...and now, a year later...the name is becoming more and more popular and I'm trying not to care but I DO! Ack!

ETA: Yeah, my DD has the most amazing blue eyes...so she wears a lot of deep navy blues and gorgeous sea greens...people actually get mad, when they say "Oh how handsome your son is!" and I say "Yes, we thinks she's perfect!" and they say to me "Well, it confuses people when you dress her in lue like that, she should be wearing girl colors, how are people supposed to know she's a girl!" - and huff away. I'm thinking to myself, when this happens "People" aren't "supposed" to know...I could care less if they think she's a boy! She looks great in blue and green! Sorry! Ooooh...people. What are you gonna do?


----------



## momma_unlimited (Aug 10, 2008)

Our second son is Kingston because of my memorable birth- my water broke in our RV in Kingston, NY and we made a mad 6 hour dash home to ensure it would be a homebirth- which it was, but the midwife arrived 45 minutes after our son emerged. My husband is also really into reggae so Kingston is kind of a significant for him.

Then we found out Gwen Stefani also named her son Kingston... so maybe not totally unique but still pretty rare.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Is there a last name in your family on either side that you like?

We were this close (insert fingers coming together) to using my mother's maiden name for DS's first name but we chickened out. Part of me wishes we would have used it.

A college friend of mine used her mother's maiden name, which is also her (the friend's) middle name for her son's first name.


----------



## River's mum (Apr 22, 2009)

I love the name Kingston!


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

My DS is named 'Royce'. No interesting story to go along with that - DH made a list of his top 5 favourite names using a couple of baby name books, and Royce was my favourite (and his) on the list. We get so many compliments on the name which is nice. Although as the name was told and retold to family it was like a game of broken telephone, I had people thinking the name was Royden, Boyce, Bryce, and Darcy (this last one was my 96 year old grandma, but still)









Some other names I really like:

Oren (vetoed by dh)
Coen (I first heard this name from a mama in my ddc, and I love it)
Quinn (although this is becoming very common)
Bryn
Brandt
Reed


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My boys are Davin and Oakley. Not too common, the only other Oakley's I've heard of are girls. My other absolute favorite boy name is Jasper.


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't share their names here, but both of my children are named after characters in a video game. These names are "real", but uncommon.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
My boys are Davin and Oakley. Not too common, the only other Oakley's I've heard of are girls. My other absolute favorite boy name is Jasper.

Ooohhhh, Jasper! I like that!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gillian28* 
My DS is named 'Royce'. No interesting story to go along with that - DH made a list of his top 5 favourite names using a couple of baby name books, and Royce was my favourite (and his) on the list. We get so many compliments on the name which is nice. Although as the name was told and retold to family it was like a game of broken telephone, I had people thinking the name was Royden, Boyce, Bryce, and Darcy (this last one was my 96 year old grandma, but still)









Some other names I really like:

Oren (vetoed by dh)
Coen (I first heard this name from a mama in my ddc, and I love it)
Quinn (although this is becoming very common)
Bryn
Brandt
Reed

I love Oren....and I LOVE Royce. I love it, because of Royce Gracie...but DH vetoed that last PG, before we knew we were carrying a girl. Good name though...yeah, I can see people being like "Royce, what? Hmmm, you mean Rory...Roy??" - silly families!


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

we wanted to name our kids Italian names. DH's dad is from Italy and we wanted something to match our last name. we based both our kids names on the nicknames we wanted to use. DS is Massimo which is becoming more popular but still unique. it's also a family name. DH has an uncle named Massimo but everyone called him Max. it's also DH's middle name. it was the perfect name for us.


----------



## momma_unlimited (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

My boys are Davin and Oakley. Not too common, the only other Oakley's I've heard of are girls. My other absolute favorite boy name is Jasper.
Ha! Since we named our last one Kingston after the town my water broke in, we were thinking of going with the trend. If my water breaks in our hometown of "Jasper", his name might just be Jasper...


----------



## ChocolateNummies (Apr 9, 2007)

Ds' name is Honor. It was one of the few names both dh and I liked. Sometimes I wish we'd spelled it Honour, though. His middle name is that of a predatory bird. We were considering it anyway and dd helped us decide on it. We were taking a walk with her one day and asked her what we should name the baby if it's a boy and she blurted it out immediately. That cinched it for us since I don't _think_ she'd heard us talking about it before.

We like strong sounding names that have some meaning, either to us or in general. We didn't want to get too unusual, though, , especially for a first name, since we worry about saddling our child with something they'll hate or be picked on for. Unusual/unique boys names are so much harder to me to come up with.

Dh's middle name is his mom's maiden name.

I always kind of liked Orion, Mateo and Asher but they didn't make the cut, obviously.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meg-momto2* 
we wanted to name our kids Italian names. DH's dad is from Italy and we wanted something to match our last name. we based both our kids names on the nicknames we wanted to use. DS is Massimo which is becoming more popular but still unique. it's also a family name. DH has an uncle named Massimo but everyone called him Max. it's also DH's middle name. it was the perfect name for us.


Awww LUCKY!

I loooove Italian names...DH has a weird thing about naming our kids, names he thnks sound "too" Italian/Muslim?English, etc...because he says "But, we're NOT Italian!? How can we give them names that are CLEARLY Italian/German/Russian!?" It makes me sad...but what am I going to do. So...he is Irish, I'm half Scandie half AA....so...I don't know. Massimo is a freakin' SWEET name!! lucky kid!


----------



## Dukey25 (Nov 19, 2006)

My son's name is Keiran, it is an Irish name and a bit unusual. It can also be spelt Kieran which is a bit more common or Ciaran.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

HOw about Dalton?


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 
We were this close (insert fingers coming together) to using my mother's maiden name for DS's first name but we chickened out. Part of me wishes we would have used it.

That's how my daughter got her name.







My mother's maiden name...she was born in a family of girls and my grandfather only had sisters. My Corbin is holding down of lot of heritage on her little shoulders.


----------



## Proudmomoftwinsplusone (Feb 21, 2004)

i like Leo.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I never got my kids names from a baby name book. I definitely looked at them but their names always seemed to come to me out of no where or I'd see the name in a credit list at the end of a movie. Then I would do a search and see if any celebrities had named their kid the same thing, if so, I'd toss it out. Celeb baby names are a good indication that it might become popular. Then I checked the SS list to see if it was in the top 1000 and if so, where.

It was really important to me for them not to have popular names, why, I don't know. If I heard another child named the same thing it would lose a bit of its magic.

Also, if you do a search and can't find the meaning, it's usually a keeper!


----------



## Jillie (May 24, 2005)

Jessep?


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

My boys are Rune and Leif.

Rune was a name my husband just LOVED forever but I was totally against it. When he was born he totally looked like a Rune. Some adults have problems with it and our families TOTALLY hated it when we did it but now nobody can imagine him any other way. Kids for the most part have no trouble with it, except one adorable boy at the zoo who thought his name was Boo. Which works for me too









It's funny you say Eli, because we thought about that for Ru but decided against it.

My other son, Leif, is kinda common. We pronounce it LAYF instead of Leaf though, so that's a little different. Nobody pronounce it right at all. It's always Leaf. When he gets older if he chooses to go buy Leaf that's fine. I also gave them normal middle names (Peter and Oliver) in case they hate their names.

My DH is dead set on naming our next boy Sig, but it's not happening. I love August or Augustus. DS2 was almost Lars.

Oh and I LOVE Jasper, but it's my cousins name...I would totally name a boy Japser.


----------



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

DS's name is Silas Mackenzie Lastname. No particularly magical story; DH picked Silas and I agreed. Mackenzie is DH's middle name and I've always loved it.

If we're ever blessed with another boy, his name will be Elias Jasper (sharing the Jasper love







: )


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:

(sharing the Jasper love )
Now why does everyone irl tell me Jasper is a dog's name every time I mention it? I'd be tempted to have another baby if I could guarantee it was a boy just to use Jasper.

Quote:

My DH is dead set on naming our next boy Sig, but it's not happening. I love August or Augustus. DS2 was almost Lars.
My Oakley's middle name is Augustus. I have always loved that name.


----------



## ChocolateNummies (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Now why does everyone irl tell me Jasper is a dog's name every time I mention it? I'd be tempted to have another baby if I could guarantee it was a boy just to use Jasper.

We had a dog named Jasper.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I like Elias with the nicknam Eli. What about Camden? Unless you have bad associations with the city







I really like Silas, too. If my last name didn't have 2 S's in it, we would have considered it. Another mentioned in this thread that I like is Kingston. Killian is cool, too, IMO









My youngest is Lincoln. It's unique but not too out there, and we get tons of positive feedback.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChocolateNummies* 
We had a dog named Jasper.


















See?!


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Proudmomoftwins* 
i like Leo.

This is one of my favorites as well, though I never got to use it on a child.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverysMomma* 
Hi mamas!

So...we're trying to pick up boy names, for those of you with little boys who have unique names...we want something strong, that is not common...but not totally out there, you know? What was your thought process in naming your son something special...and what did you end up going with?

We have "Eli"...but don't know what we'd use for a middle name...what do you think?

Eli is the single most common name for a son in our group of friends...it was on our list until we had 5 friends from college name their son it within 3 months of each other!

Anyway, our sons names...

Kincaid Chance-we got this from a book, so not at all creative...The book The Brothers K by David James Duncan, the main characters name is Kincaid, the last name of the family is Chance...so we just moved the last name to a middle name.

Travis Neil- not at all unique or anything, just didn't want him left out. Our dd named him, after dancers on So You Think You Can Dance... Travis was from season 1 and Neil was from season 2. It so happened this way cause she was sitting on the bath tub ledge while I took a pregnancy test, it came up positive, and she said "If it's a boy we'll name him Travis!" the second she found out I was pregnant (she was 4 years old at the time)...how can you say no to that? We let her pick a middle name as well, and she didn't choose till we were filling out the birth certificate.

River Anderson-River is what Travis would of been named if not for Janelle...it's just one of dh and I's favorite names (though, dh petitioned heavily for Rivers instead)... Anderson just sounded good with River without sounding like a geographical location.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
My boys are Davin and Oakley. Not too common, the only other Oakley's I've heard of are girls. My other absolute favorite boy name is Jasper.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverysMomma* 
Ooohhhh, Jasper! I like that!

My dh has a co-worker named Jasper Showers...(showers is his last name) and I LOVE this...we came *this* close to using Jasper till we started talking about the possibility with other people, and found out Jasper is a character in twilight...so that made us decide to just stick with River.


----------



## tarahsolazy (Jan 26, 2004)

My son's name is Forrest, I don't know if that counts. But, its an established name, and not very common. I also think its pretty strong.


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

The boy name we have picked out (no babies yet) is Royden.

Royden is the name of my husband's late grandfather, who I was also fond of.

I like the name because it's old/traditional, fairly unusualy (grandpa Roy is the only Royden I've ever knows) and also has a very masculine/strong quality to it. I also don't mind it shortened to Roy.


----------



## puddleduck (Jan 3, 2005)

I have ds called Thayen, who was named after a guy my dh worked with, not heard of anyone else called it, seemed strong, yet gentle. my other ds is called Leo, which is pretty popular now.


----------



## LeoandLibra (Jan 13, 2009)

Our DS is named Seamus, a very old Irish name. We love it and it fits DS perfectly, with his red hair and all. We do run into people who pronounce it SEE-mus, which is obnoxious to me, but oh well.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

oh, I just thought of two little boys I know who have unique, but not too weird of names: (and that I personally like







)

Ari and Talon.

Ari pronounced R.E.


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't think "Eli" is uncommon. I've met a few, and my dad is named Elodio (eli for short) and my brother is Elijah (also eli for short).

As far as middle names go, my dad has none (it's kinda a mexican thing...well, in my mexican fam anyway







and my brothers is "Lee".


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeoandLibra* 
Our DS is named Seamus, a very old Irish name. We love it and it fits DS perfectly, with his red hair and all. We do run into people who pronounce it SEE-mus, which is obnoxious to me, but oh well.

Um...how is it pronounced then? I'd probably say "SEE-mus" too, not to be obnoxious though


----------



## Cativari (Mar 26, 2007)

My son's name is Malachi Easton P***. We call him Kai most of the time though since we thought that DD would have a hard time saying Malachi but we were wrong she says it like a pro, though the nickname stuck.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I love all these Irish names. Colin's my favorite, but Malachi and Seamus are great too. Dh wouldn't go for any of them though.


----------



## Pirate Nicole (Oct 20, 2008)

We named our son Grey. Not Gre(a)yson. Just Grey. Well, I should clarify a little bit, his whole name is actually Charles Dylan Grey Lastname, but he has only been called Grey. Charles was for dh, his dad, and his gpa. Dylan we just liked.








He's been called Greg, Ray, and some other ones I can't remember off the top of my head when we introduce him. So, we've take to saying "Grey, like the color." lol

Nicole


----------



## SimonMom (May 19, 2004)

My boys names are Simon James, Phineas Archer, and Griffin Clive. We often shorten Phineas to Finn or Finney. I love Archer, and I almost wish we had used if for a first name.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Name trends change (faster for girls than boys, but still.) You can pick out a name that you _think_ is extremely uncommon, but then when you get to the playground there are a dozen of them.

This happens for a variety of reasons. The simplest is that the same thing that put the name into your head put it into other peoples. Whether it is a TV or movie charater, a sudden upsurge in national identity, or something else many people may be having the same phenominon influencing their thinking.

People often think that a name is uncommon even if it is very common, b/c they are basing their belief on their own experience. So a name that was uncommonly given 10, 20 or 30 years ago will seem uncommon to most adults who hang out with other adults and aren't checking nursery schools and maternity wards.

This site http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/ is very helpful for tracking name trends. If you look here you can see that Eli has been steadily gaining in popularity for the last few years. Though it wasn't exactly rare in 2000, it wasn't common either, by th 2008 statistics though it is getting pretty common. Should the trend continue over the next few years, it may become quite popular. Worst of all if everyone you DS knows with the same name is younger than him, it may strike him as a _babyish_ name.


----------



## sunny*pa*mom (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Proudmomoftwins* 
i like Leo.

I have a Leo. It's becoming more common too but he's still the only Leo we know IRL.

We also liked Rocco. DS2 was almost Arlo.


----------



## PhoenixMommaToTwo (Feb 22, 2006)

Our boys are Sage Roderick and Hobie Flynn. We didn't get them out of a baby book either. My dh actually named all of our kids. We thought that Sage was an unusual name and now we're coming across it all over the place and most of them are girls, lol. Hobie is a brand of sailboat and they also make like surfboards and stuff. (Hobie Cat). I totally love Jasper, we know someone who named their little boy Jasper Wyatt (her dh wanted to name him Cactus Jack, which I thought was cute, but they went with Jasper). And I've always loved Malachi, but dh vetoed it for both babes.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

We decided to name DS 'Kieran Elliott.'

Kieran came from an (English) Football player that partner was a fan of and Elliott is the name of my favorite singer/songwriter, the late Elliott Smith.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansmama* 
Um...how is it pronounced then? I'd probably say "SEE-mus" too, not to be obnoxious though
















It is pronounced SHAY-mus









My 3 boys are named Xavier, Colin and Khéna

Xavier was not used much until the year he was born and now there are tons of Xavier's here...

Colin is a great name... not too commonly used but it is a well known name...

Khéna is pretty unique... I have never met another.... DH found it in one of his old Comic Books and put it on the list... After ds was born I looked at the list and it was the name that suited him the best...

Their middle names btw are Blake, Keith and Mael


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

have you checked out the book (or website) Baby Name Wizard? If you identify names you like it has a list of names of a similar flavor. It suggests sibling names for names you've already chosen. It also tracks popularity. I've got the book, but I've visited the website, and both are helpful.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Kieran isn't uncommon at all over here in the UK. We know only one Cian (Key-an) which I think is related to Ciaran. We know a Moss too.

Seamus is pronounced Shay-mus.

My ds1's second name is Leo and his first name is the name of a seed used as a bead in Mexican folk jewellery. When he was in my belly I called him that and it just stuck.

Ds2 is Jesse and he is the only one we know here. I'm sure it is more common in the US!

Dh and I like Lloyd and Vincent


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Our son's name is Cannon.


----------



## My3guys (May 27, 2009)

I can't believe so many people here like Jasper. It is our son's name and we never, ever meet other Jaspers. We got engaged at Jasper National Park in Canada and from that moment forward, if we ever had a child and that child was a boy, he was going to be Jasper. I hope it doesn't get too popular. I kinda like being the only one. And it fits him so very, very well.

Our other sons are named after their grandfathers.

For us, the most important criteria in choosing a name is that it have meaning. Hence, naming our child after the place where the idea of our family started. Or, naming them after family. I know lots of people just pick names that sound pretty but for us, the names really needed to have a story behind them and tie to our lives somehow.

All three of our boys have my maiden name as their middle name plus another name reflecting my husband's ethnic background. So, three names in all.

Good luck!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bezark* 
DS's name is Silas Mackenzie Lastname. No particularly magical story; DH picked Silas and I agreed. Mackenzie is DH's middle name and I've always loved it.

If we're ever blessed with another boy, his name will be Elias Jasper (sharing the Jasper love







: )

I LOOOOVE Silas...I would name my son that in an instant, if DH would go with it!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
Our son's name is Cannon.

Ohhhhh, I love that!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Pajama* 
have you checked out the book (or website) Baby Name Wizard? If you identify names you like it has a list of names of a similar flavor. It suggests sibling names for names you've already chosen. It also tracks popularity. I've got the book, but I've visited the website, and both are helpful.

THANK YOU! that's cool...that's the other thing to consider...we're not naming an "only" this time..the name has to go well with Avery!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:

I can't believe so many people here like Jasper. It is our son's name and we never, ever meet other Jaspers. We got engaged at Jasper National Park in Canada and from that moment forward, if we ever had a child and that child was a boy, he was going to be Jasper. I hope it doesn't get too popular. I kinda like being the only one. And it fits him so very, very well.
We have a very good friend named Jasper, that was the first time I'd heard it irl. I really hope the whole Twilight thing doesn't make a hugely popular name.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimonMom* 
My boys names are Simon James, Phineas Archer, and Griffin Clive. We often shorten Phineas to Finn or Finney. I love Archer, and I almost wish we had used if for a first name.


See....you have chosen such STRONG names...they sound like a real bunch of MEN, you know? But at the same time...men with character...their names aren't JUST strong, they are also unique and interesting sounding...THIS is what we want. Good job mama!! I LOVE Archer!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pirate Nicole* 
We named our son Grey. Not Gre(a)yson. Just Grey. Well, I should clarify a little bit, his whole name is actually Charles Dylan Grey Lastname, but he has only been called Grey. Charles was for dh, his dad, and his gpa. Dylan we just liked.








He's been called Greg, Ray, and some other ones I can't remember off the top of my head when we introduce him. So, we've take to saying "Grey, like the color." lol

Nicole

I love this...I really love Grey, Greyson is nice too...but Grey is a lovely name! (and color!)


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

i LOVE Uriyah (Uri for short) but it was too much for my hubby. We have a Beau and a Sawyer (he was nearly *****) instead.


----------



## My3guys (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

We have a very good friend named Jasper, that was the first time I'd heard it irl. I really hope the whole Twilight thing doesn't make a hugely popular name.
I am afraid to ask...what Twilight thing? I have never read the book or seen the movie. Is there a character named Jasper? Please tell me no!


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

LOL, my child with the least popular name according to SS statistics is my son Avery- a classic British name that is becoming more popular these days as a girls' name









I'll also agree with the statistics that Eli is becoming a rather popular names for little boys in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CottontailKate* 
I am afraid to ask...what Twilight thing? I have never read the book or seen the movie. Is there a character named Jasper? Please tell me no!

Yep.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

I love Jasper and Malachi.

DS is named Tobias, which isn't too popular but I know there are other Toby's on MDC







If I had known he was going to be my only, I wouldn't have named him that though. I really liked Asher but DH didn't









Toby's middle name is after the former president of our church who passed away the night Toby was born. We thought it was fitting for him - Hinckley. But if the poor kid doesn't like his first name, he doesn't have a normal middle name to fall back on like I did. Whoops!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annethcz* 
LOL, my child with the least popular name according to SS statistics is my son Avery- a classic British name that is becoming more popular these days as a girls' name









I hate how so many boy names are shifting into girl names. It is so much easier to pick out girl names than boy ones, it jut seems really unfair. DH had the girl name settled and agreed on easily before the ultrasound (DH was convinced we were having a girl till the ultrasound,) but we couldn't agree on a boy one till 5 days after DS was born. The medical records for the first week all say "Baby Boy Lastname."


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

My nanny's grandson's name is Kaison (pronounced Ky-son) and I think that's a gorgeous name for a boy. I don't think I've ever met another Kaison either.

ETA: they call him Kai (Ky) most of the time.


----------



## Scottishduffy (Oct 8, 2008)

I knew a little boy named Zadoc, only time i have seen that name and he was sweetest kid. His brothers were Keegan, Miles, and Meshach.

I have also seen: Orion, Kort, Galadriel, Eamon, Tieran


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

We have an Aaron (common), Kian, and Taegan.

Just beware that whatever name you choose, it may be more common than you think. I checked the popularity lists before choosing names, and at the time Kian was at the bottom of the top 700 combined-spellings list. At 2 he was in swim class with a Kyan. Now, we just visited a preschool where we could send him in the fall, and low and behold there was another Kian in the classroom!







The preschool teacher said she had never come across the name in her prior 20 years of teaching.

And I swear I just heard a mother calling her daughter Taegan when we were out and about.

With a Kian and a Taegan, either one or the other often gets called "Keegan." And Taegan often gets called "Teegan." So, I will warn you that if your uncommon name sounds or is similar to a fairly common name, be prepared for your ds to be called that.

But I love our boys' names and I think they're the right names for them.


----------



## IceyTheBatmom (Mar 18, 2008)

My DS is Bruce. Occasionally Brucie, and Bruce-man, but mostly Bruce.

I was going to go with Dylan, but DH was watching a ton of Babylon 5, and omg, my brain would not stop associating Dylan with Delen, or however they spell it, and it sounded waaaaay too feminine. So I just wanted something that not everyone else had, but near impossible to misspell, as DH and I both have to spell out our names all the time, and we hate it. Also, I wanted a specifically masculine name. I went to kindergarten with a child called Nikki, who had short hair and almost always wore pants. The teacher had to ask her (more than once!) if she was a boy or a girl. I didn't care if he'd want to change it to Melissa and wear dresses later, I just didn't want him to have to wonder what gender he was born with, y'know?

So I was thinking Peter (Spiderman), Clark (Superman), Hank (Beast, X-Men), Luke (Skywalker), Jim (Capt. Kirk), Paul (Dune), and other comic and sci-fi refences. DH vetoed every one. Then we came to Bruce.

"Like Batman, or like the Hulk?"
"I don't care, they both rock."

Then he came out a whopping 9lbs 3oz, biggest baby in both our families since his great-great-grandma, and tough as nails. Oh yeah, it fits him.

And if anyone wants it, go ahead, there aren't enough Bruces in the world(despite the Monty Python sketch parodying Australia, lol).


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chaoticzenmom* 
HOw about Dalton?

thats my grandpas middle name


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverysMomma* 
I love Oren....and I LOVE Royce. I love it, because of Royce Gracie...but DH vetoed that last PG, before we knew we were carrying a girl. Good name though...yeah, I can see people being like "Royce, what? Hmmm, you mean Rory...Roy??" - silly families!

\

I have cousins named Royce, Randy and Reba .. .it has always been a "normal" name to me.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Our son is named Rex-Goliath. We received a lot of flack for this before he was born, but everyone agrees that it fits him perfectly.


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annethcz* 
LOL, my child with the least popular name according to SS statistics is my son Avery- a classic British name that is becoming more popular these days as a girls' name









I'll also agree with the statistics that Eli is becoming a rather popular names for little boys in my neck of the woods.

Thank Eli Manning


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybee* 
Just beware that whatever name you choose, it may be more common than you think. I checked the popularity lists before choosing names, and at the time Kian was at the bottom of the top 700 combined-spellings list. At 2 he was in swim class with a Kyan. Now, we just visited a preschool where we could send him in the fall, and low and behold there was another Kian in the classroom!







The preschool teacher said she had never come across the name in her prior 20 years of teaching.

It might be a local phenomennon. DS's name is very uncommon (it isn't ranked at all in the SS list, or in any baby name book I've ever read. However there have been others with the name (including the great-grandfather he is named after.) Every single one of them was born in New Jersey as far as I can tell (I googled.) Most of them seem to have also died in New Jersey a bit or 70 years ago.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

Wolfgang. We needed something German and I've always liked it.


----------



## txbikegrrl (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverysMomma* 
Awww LUCKY!

I loooove Italian names...DH has a weird thing about naming our kids, names he thnks sound "too" Italian/Muslim?English, etc...because he says "But, we're NOT Italian!? How can we give them names that are CLEARLY Italian/German/Russian!?" It makes me sad...but what am I going to do. So...he is Irish, I'm half Scandie half AA....so...I don't know. Massimo is a freakin' SWEET name!! lucky kid!

Vietnamese DH picked out the name Massimo for DS. I'm half Italian. I din't know it was even on the radar!


----------



## bmhpke96 (Sep 30, 2004)

For my DS I liked Kemper and Sutton. We went with Kemper. No one around here has ever heard of it but I don't think it is too out there.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have an Eli.







I have always loved that name.

Also, I have an Emmett. A nice classic, strong name. Unusual too, until the Twilight series. LOL But I kinda like hearing it more often. 

If I have a boy next, I like the names Canyon, Cade, Zane, Jack, and August.







I'm sure there's more....hmm...let me think...


----------



## sncmom (Apr 15, 2009)

I have 2 DDs, but they both would have been Eli if they were boys. I also love Trevor, and my nephews are Caelen (Kay-len, Irish), Quinn and Nolan-- all of which I think are great. And I think Theo is a good one too, not too common, but not too out there. If Eli sounds right to both you and DH, it doesn't matter how many others are out there.


----------



## NishaG (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
Anyway, our sons names...

*Kincaid* Chance-we got this from a book, so not at all creative...The book The Brothers K by David James Duncan, the main characters name is Kincaid, the last name of the family is Chance...so we just moved the last name to a middle name.

Wow, you're the first person I've seen that also has a Kincaid! Although, we spell ours KEN-caid, as his dad is named Kenneth. Kencaid Elijah Roy (long story). We always get comments of how strong and unique it is.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

I love Ezra. Maybe gaining more in popularity now too? For some reason I keep hearing of girls being named this and it completely baffles me. Does anyone else see it as a girls name?


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

Yeah- just want to say they "might not be unusual for long"! If its a cool name, it might end up on a popular show or used by a celebrity. Then poof! Shiloh! The year of my birth, my name was something like 350. Very uncommon. Not "never heard of", but I never had my name on a pencil, if you know what I mean. Within the past 5 years, it peaked at 4!

I love Eli. Even if it is not totally "unusual", it is classic, so it will never be "trendy". Classic names somehow never feel overdone.

I also think to not mind so much about the Social Security list. Jacob is #1. You'd think there woud be a lot around. I know exactly 1 baby named Jacob. Yet we know about 5 Aidens.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I hate how so many boy names are shifting into girl names. ...The medical records for the first week all say "Baby Boy Lastname."

Argh, yes. I remember when Taylor and Jordan became popular for girls, I was in 3rd grade or something and didn't understand how a boy's name could be turned into a girl's name. Of course I was a little bit jealous because my first name is very feminine and I am such a tomboy









Also, I couldn't decide on a name for DS till I had seen him in person, so he remained Baby Boy till he was 3 days old.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatoablessing* 
My nanny's grandson's name is Kaison (pronounced Ky-son) and I think that's a gorgeous name for a boy. I don't think I've ever met another Kaison either.

ETA: they call him Kai (Ky) most of the time.

I. Love. That.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scottishduffy* 
I have also seen: Orion, Kort, Galadriel, Eamon, Tieran

I known Orion too, and a Perrin, which is a name from Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Materfamilias* 
Wolfgang. We needed something German and I've always liked it.

I love that name but DH thought it was too "weird."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dandelionkid* 
I love Ezra. Maybe gaining more in popularity now too? For some reason I keep hearing of girls being named this and it completely baffles me. Does anyone else see it as a girls name?

Weird! Ezra is absolutely a boy's name to me. Of course, I think Toby is a boy's name too and I've had several people remark that it would be a cute name for a little girl.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
Weird! Ezra is absolutely a boy's name to me. Of course, I think Toby is a boy's name too and I've had several people remark that it would be a cute name for a little girl.









This is what I mean about the girls stealing all the good boy names. Here are two classic, but not overly common, pleasant sounding boy names and people are trying to turn them into girl names.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

I have a Seamus (who has red hair to match his name), he sometimes gets called "see mus" and i have to say "no...SHAY mus...like Sean..?" and sometimes people are still confused. But his name totally fits him. We've only ever run into one other Seamus. He is always the only one in his school or group.

And i have a Keegan, who was named by Seamus (keegan was to be his original middle name til we went with a family name, so he passed it on to his little brother)....I had *such* a hard time naming Keegan, nothing felt right...i really wanted either Declan, or Eamon, or even Desmond but none really fit him. Oscar (Ozzy or Ossie for short) was on the list, but a little too trendy/Hollywood for where we live. I really liked "Teddie"/Teddy but none of the actual names the nickname is short for. I considered Julian and Aiden as well. I really hope i get to name a kid Declan at some point though.

Katherine


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Conner
Max
Maxwell
Kirk
Stone
Ralph
Dirk
Leonard
Arthur
Carl
Kurt
Darren


----------



## tntmom (Nov 30, 2007)

Our ds is Teegan - not particularly using the correct Irish spelling but that's okay. My husband's initial's are TNT and I thought that was so fun so we just started weeding through "T" names.....and we went more traditional for the middle name Nicholas (which is also dh middle name). I know there are a few other Teegan's in our area - some girls, some boys. Some with the spelling Teagan.....to me Teagan seems more feminine. Don't know why though!


----------



## bohmproof (Dec 17, 2008)

my DH wanted Johann (yo-hann) but I couldn't wrap my head around it.

We went with Hannabal Shaw.. Hannabal was the only name we could agree on.. we have a very strong and unique surname and wanted something that could hold up to that, and Shaw was the family clan name in Scotland.

Friends went with Quinn, Rogan, Tarzan, (Tarzanna for a girl which they had), I think that's it for unique names.

( We got HUGE flack from the family on both sides for Hannabal by the way!)


----------



## ChickFamily (Jul 9, 2006)

My kids have regular names, well I think my dd's different. I have a son Ethan, a dd Haven and another ds Brett

I like these names for boys:

Ollie
Laythan
Landon
Gage
Ryder


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dandelionkid* 
I love Ezra. Maybe gaining more in popularity now too? For some reason I keep hearing of girls being named this and it completely baffles me. Does anyone else see it as a girls name?

My son is named Ezra and people ask us all the time if he is a boy or a girl It doesn't even sound *good* as a girl's name. I don't get it at all.

We wanted to give him an interesting name cause he got the curly hair.


----------



## mazajo (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a Malachi! It's gotten a lot more common than it was when I named him almost 17 years ago. I love Irish names! Declan and Keegan are among my favorites.


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

I think Cy is a cool boys name.

I also likenames that aren't too uncommon.. don't really care if they become really popular or not, but I have terrible association problems...there are alot of names that I dislike because I knew someone by that name..

I like Calvin,too.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh man....so many of you mamas have such AWESOME names for your sons...STRONG names, I LOVE it!

And Ezra....Ezra is a boys name, this is the first time I've ever ever heard of it for a girl! That's so strange!

What do you all think oif Leander??

Leander Stone
Leander Jude
Leander Clarke

I can't think of a middle name for Leander...but I love the "Leander and Hero" mythology...god, I would LOVE to give my son a name from Greek mythology...that would have huge meaning for me...really not only greek mythology...the myths and fables from around the world and throughout our history have been special to me, I love the study of ancient peoples and some of my favorite character names of all time would be WONDERFUL names, strong and so cool...but my DH, I don't know. It would take some prodding! He wants a cool, unique name too...but his "out there" meeter is much more sensitive than mine!


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

I know two Jaspers aged 2 and under, so it doesn't seem uncommon to me.

Our son's middle name is Coltrane. I think Cole makes a good first name.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I like the name Leander! I have a friend named Leander who lives in the Netherlands. I should facebook him and ask him what his middle name is. I like Jude with it, btw.

PP, my DH probably hasn't thought of it yet, but if I mentioned naming one of our kids Coltrane he would be all over it. lol


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

my absolute favorite boy's name right now is Harvey. If I have another ds, that's what I'll name him.

Some names that were on our list with ds were:

Kenyan
Odin
Oskar
Hayden

My dh's name is Orion and he hates it. He said he had a horrible time with it growing up and he still gets annoying stupid comments from people everytime he introduces himself. I think "different" names are much more acceptable for kids now though than they were when we were growing up.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Our youngest DS is Keller Rowan. I haven't met another Keller yet, but I'm sure they are out there. I found the name in a baby book early in my pregnancy and could not get past it. Every name we came up with we compared back to Keller.

I love the name Jasper too. I suggested it, but it got shot down. Along with Seamus, another favorite. I like names that are different, but don't sound different. Names that you don't necessarily hear all the time, but when people say them they sound "normal".


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oliver'sMom* 
my absolute favorite boy's name right now is Harvey. If I have another ds, that's what I'll name him.

Some names that were on our list with ds were:

Kenyan
Odin
Oskar
Hayden

My dh's name is Orion and he hates it. He said he had a horrible time with it growing up and he still gets annoying stupid comments from people everytime he introduces himself. I think "different" names are much more acceptable for kids now though than they were when we were growing up.

Hmmm, I love Orion...it's in my top five, I'd say. Hmmm....does he ever go by "Ri", promounced "Ry"? I love the name Oskar, DH would never do it...I LOOOOOOOVEEEE Odin....but I think DH might not go for it...


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mountaingirl79* 
I like the name Leander! I have a friend named Leander who lives in the Netherlands. I should facebook him and ask him what his middle name is. I like Jude with it, btw.

PP, my DH probably hasn't thought of it yet, but if I mentioned naming one of our kids Coltrane he would be all over it. lol










Yes, Leander is in my top two or three right now...I really like it. If I had to name a son, in the next 24 hours..it would be a heavy debate between Leander and Eli...maybe Leander Elias? Hmmmm.

I can't wait to see what your friends middle name is...Netherlands, COOL BEANS!


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

My favorite boy names right now are Connor and Kannon - both with the middle name Jacob. H loves the name Jacob, I find it to be way too common as it is the #1 boys name for 2008. I know one other Connor and one other Kannon.

If we were to ever have another boy, I'd be torn between names. When we named our DS, H came in and told me one day (I was about 4 months pg) and my heart sank - it was just too perfect!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:

I love Ezra.
Totally a boy's name. That was one of my top boy names too.

Quote:

Tarzan,
That was dh's choice for a boy's name with our oldest. I had to shoot that one down.


----------



## delfin (Jul 11, 2007)

my son's name is Indi.
I really like Jasper, but i'm from a spanish speaking country, so it would be Gaspar, and i don't like it as much.
I also love Mirko, but i don't think hubby likes it too much.
I love Ollin, it means movement in nahuatl.


----------



## Pumpkincat (Jul 11, 2008)

Well i know that your DH does not these sorts of names, but i think my son has a great name. His name is Mateo Kai, pronounced MAT-TAO KY. I call him Tao not mateo, i kinda wished i would have spelled it matao, but oh well. Kai is great becuase in hawiian it means beauty and it also means ocean. In Japanese it means strength. My DH has an italian background and mine is irish, japanese, anglo etc.

I really loved the name Soleil kai, but i was talked out of it. Others felt Soleil (pronounced SOUL LAY) sounded too feminine. I am not convinced as it is french for sun and throughout most cultures the sun is considered male.

Just before Tao was born, we had Jonah Quinn (J.Q. for short) chosen, but he was born with beautiful olive skin, so Mateo fit him better.

Another name i really liked was Quinby


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

IN the day care center I work in there are brothers named Felix and Milo and a little boy named Augustus (his little sis is named Marta)

My favorite boy names are Sawyer and Jude. Sawyer is becoming more common, thanks to Lost but I chose it b/c it is my father, grandfather and great-grandfather's mn.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delfin* 
I really like Jasper, but i'm from a spanish speaking country, so it would be Gaspar, and i don't like it as much.

Casper is the english equivalent to Gaspar, Jasper is a totally different name with a seperate meaning.


----------



## pure (Feb 11, 2004)

My son is Canaan ("Kay-nan"). But I really like the name Tavish.


----------



## bluenight (Jan 2, 2008)

My son is Malachy (mal-a-kee) which is an old Irish name. Weve met a couple of elderly men with that name, but no other kids. We wanted an easy to pronounce first name, as his last name is also an Irish one that no one will ever say properly, but people always call him mal-a-ki, so oh well. still love it.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

my son is Sirius, if he was a girl he would have been Athena DH was in love with the names Athena and Apollo... i wasn't so hot on apollo. I wanted Orion, but we settled on Sirius.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Our DS is Ivan, which is common in some parts of the world, but not here.

If we had another boy, he'd probably be Odin.

Others on the list:

Eli
Titus
Cyrus
DH likes Dane but I don't love it.


----------



## KissyStarfish (Jun 2, 2009)

Our little guy is an Orion. We've called him Rye-Rye a lot but now that he writes his own name he insists on the proper Orion.


----------



## RiverTam (May 29, 2009)

DS1 -- Drake

DS2 -- Phoenix

****************
It turned out to be more of a matched set than I had hoped, but I was in labor when DS2 got his name, and didn't really think through how the two names would go together. We thought we had 3 more weeks to pick a boy's name, but he was early, so we picked it during labor.

I'm really glad that Phoenix has his name, though, because it suits him. He is Phoenix-y.


----------



## glorio (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KissyStarfish* 
Our little guy is an Orion

Orion was on my list for ds! I wanted to name him *Orion* with Rio as a nickame. Or *Marion* with Rio as a nicknamed.

Ended up just naming him *Rio*

I also liked *Justice* (ended up as a middle name spelled *Justus*)

and

*Kai*

Oh, and *Elijah Moon*


----------



## glorio (Mar 8, 2009)

Thought I'd also toss out some other cool boy's names people around me have chosen-

A family friend chose *Nico Blue*

Another friend chose *Atticus*

Just met someone with a ds *Lincoln*


----------



## mamassong (Jan 28, 2009)

Our son is Waylon Jesse.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NishaG* 
Wow, you're the first person I've seen that also has a Kincaid! Although, we spell ours KEN-caid, as his dad is named Kenneth. Kencaid Elijah Roy (long story). We always get comments of how strong and unique it is.

How fun! There was a woman who used to post on some diapering board who had a son named Kincaid Chance who was basically the same age as my Kincaid Chance...they got the name from the same book. And we ran into one lady who was going to name her baby she was pregnant with Kincade, cause it was her maiden name, back when our Kincaid was tiny still.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoC* 
Really....have people not heard of Ezra Pound? Ezra is so clearly a boy's name, just like Ira!

Ezra is a female comic book character obviously, it's a male name from biblical times but, I think it can be an either or name, and if I just read it on a class list, I'd assume girl just cause all 3 ezra's I've met in real life have been female.


----------



## Alathia (Nov 18, 2005)

DS1 is Samuel Thanh (samuel being pretty common, although not where we live).
DS2 is Albert Tien.

My H was totally stoked that he had two boys to name after his favorite Quantum Leap characters. I pushed much more traditional first names having a less traditional first name myself growing up.

Other choices from my H when we were name choosing were: Orpheus, Angus, Theodore, Edward, Timothy, and Orion. I love the name Atticus myself. We obviously really like names that start with vowels.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mountaingirl79* 
Also, I have an Emmett. A nice classic, strong name. Unusual too, until the Twilight series. LOL But I kinda like hearing it more often. 

I like Emmett! That's going to have to go on my list. DH will probably hate it.







We can't agree on anything.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pure* 
My son is Canaan ("Kay-nan"). But I really like the name Tavish.

Hmmm I kind of like Tavish, too, but I'm SURE DH would NOT go for that.

When I was pregnant with DD I really liked 'Avery' for a boy but it seems like it's gotten really popular. I also like:

Alaric
Camden
Cedric
Corwin
Corvin
Darius
Davin
Devin
Edwin
Elliott
Esmond
Gavin
Rowan
Rylan
Stefan
Theodore

... DH is all for Edward, but I told him that was a definite NO after Twilight. Plus I didn't like any of the nicknames for Edward anyhow.


----------



## love bug (Dec 4, 2003)

my guys aren't too unusual -Noah (became very popular after he was born!) and Quinlan (Quin for short).
My stepson is Zydeco (Zy).

I love Jasper, Ciaran, Elliot, Torvan and Luca.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
This is what I mean about the girls stealing all the good boy names. Here are two classic, but not overly common, pleasant sounding boy names and people are trying to turn them into girl names.









"I really like x name. It is Latin for 'I have a penis' but I am thinking of naming my daughter that because it sounds cool"


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glorio* 
Thought I'd also toss out some other cool boy's names people around me have chosen-

A family friend chose *Nico Blue*

Another friend chose *Atticus*

Just met someone with a ds *Lincoln*

We were all over Nico when I was pregnant. And the only name I could think of for a midde name was Blue! I loved it. Then I was talking to a friend one day about potential names (they were expecting a baby boy, too) and he said, "Oh, I didn't know you were a such-and-such fan (a band whose name I can't remember), that's the lead singer's daughter's name." I did not know the band, and had never heard of the names Nico and Blue paired together! So strange.

I still think Nico (& Blue for a middle) is an awesome name, but we ended up going with Elias.







For the first two days of his life he was Elias Kai, but then we decided against it and went with Elias Antonio. We both really love the name Kai, and if we have any more kids (unlikely, but you never know) I imagine it would be on our short list.

I also loved the name Ezra, but my hubby shot it down because it is also the name of a band? I'm so clueless, I pretty much only listen to punk and I just don't know much about other genres of music.







I also really liked Galen and Malachi, both names that my husband wasn't a fan of for whatever reason. Silly man!







But Elias was always my first choice, and when he was born I was convinced that that was who he was.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
"I really like x name. It is Latin for 'I have a penis' but I am thinking of naming my daughter that because it sounds cool"

Teehee teehee....as a mama of a girl Avery...I'm going to try not to take that personally!


----------



## oursweetboys (Nov 12, 2005)

My maiden name is Curran(Irish) and is DS1's middle name. I actually have met one cute little boy with the first name Curran.


----------



## benj (Jun 4, 2009)

not a mom, but my son's name is gage avery. our second son's name is seth (we were going to name him emmett), which is more common.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benj* 
not a mom, but my son's name is gage avery. our second son's name is seth (we were going to name him emmett), which is more common.


I'm sorry papa! I shouldn't have used a title excluding the great dads we've got around here!

I love the name Gage, BTW!


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tntmom* 
Our ds is Teegan - not particularly using the correct Irish spelling but that's okay. My husband's initial's are TNT and I thought that was so fun so we just started weeding through "T" names.....and we went more traditional for the middle name Nicholas (which is also dh middle name). I know there are a few other Teegan's in our area - some girls, some boys. Some with the spelling Teagan.....to me Teagan seems more feminine. Don't know why though!


I love the TNT initials.







We took Teagan and changed it to Taegan. I checked out an Irish baby name site, and the pronunciation chart showed Teague to be pronounced "Tayg" and I liked that pronunciation better. But, I knew if we spelled it Teagan it would always be Teee-gan. So we changed the spelling. But I like both ways of pronouncing it. And I love the meaning... poet. It's funny how popularity changes. In the 2007 list, Teagan had one of the biggest popularity jumps (not too high overall, but a big increase can mean it will become popular). Then in 2008, it had decreased a lot in popularity. Fickle.


----------



## benj (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverysMomma* 
I'm sorry papa! I shouldn't have used a title excluding the great dads we've got around here!

I love the name Gage, BTW!









haha, oh well.









yeah, we got the name in a really strange way. while my girlfriend was pregnant, we went on a vacation to michigan and we went to a shooting range. the owner of the shooting range had a bunch of newspaper clippings and articles about his business on the walls. there was a picture of him and his family, and one on his sons names was gage. we both really liked it. but yeah, we got his name from newspaper article.


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

My friends little guy is named Bennett. I think it's great and very Pride and Prejudice though that is not where they got the name.

My oldest DD and my son have very common first names but ds's middle name is unusual, it's his amharic name, Matewos (Mah tee ohss). DD2 is Esmé; named after J. D. Salinger's "For Esmé - with Love and Squalor" and long before the Twilight series came out...


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

My son didn't have a name at all for about three weeks. Then I decided to name him Sasha. It is a local name; I live in Eastern Europe. It fits him, I like it. If we ever move country, it might cause some confusion though.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
Our son's name is Cannon.

That's awesome! How'd you come up with it?


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

We think boy names are really hard, but here are some we have used, and some we like, that are unique here:

Tinius
Etienne (e-ti-Enn-eh)
Linus
Viljan/Kiljan
Leander
Linden
Sølve
Nuor (noor)


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

My son's name isn't common. At least, not in the USA.

I found coming up with a boy's name was so much harder than a girl's name.


----------

